# SketchUp advice needed



## sawdust maker (22 Dec 2007)

Hi

I am looking to use SU to design some curved astral glazed doors. To draw the curves I will be using the Arc tool. The problem I have is. The tool gives me the measurement of the bulge of the arc but not the radius of the circle that the arc would be part of. Whats the maths for working out the radius when you have the hight of the arc and its base measurement? Any mathematicians out there?

Paul


----------



## Shultzy (22 Dec 2007)

Paul, if you enter the radius you want with an"r" after it in the box in the bottom rh corner it will draw that radius i.e. 10r will give a radius of 10"


----------



## sawdust maker (22 Dec 2007)

Thanks Shultzy

the problem is I want to do it the other way round. When you use the Arc tool it does a clever thing the curve turns light blue when the curve forms a tangent to the line or curve it is attached to. What I want to do is draw the design so it looks good and then work out the radius of the curves from the limited info SU gives.

Hope this makes sense.

Paul


----------



## SketchUp Guru (22 Dec 2007)

----------------


----------



## Shultzy (22 Dec 2007)

Paul, 
draw the arc
pick the "tape measure" tool
select a point on the arc
drag to the approx centre till the green spot appears
this is the centre of the circle
read the measurement, this is the radius

Hope this is what you want


----------



## sawdust maker (23 Dec 2007)

Thanks Shultzy

That has got it sorted. Now I can do a full size drawing of the astral glazing bars.

Also thanks to Dave R for your offer.

Paul


----------



## sawdust maker (23 Dec 2007)

Shultzy

Just messing about and I have found a better way. All you have to do is click on the curve with the dimension tool and it gives you the radius.

Paul


----------



## Shultzy (23 Dec 2007)

I knew there was a better way Paul, and I should have let DaveR give the right way


----------



## SketchUp Guru (23 Dec 2007)

No worries Schultzy. I still don't know what's going on. :roll: On the other hand, these cold meds are giving me a buzz. :lol: Not really. I wish, though.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Team 

For all your CAD related questions including sketchUp ask the guys and girls at

http://www.cadtutor.net/ you will find every one very helpful and friendly.

I personally use AutoCAD 2008


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2008)

Funny thing. None of the threads you posted in have anything to do with AutoCAD or any other CAD application for that matter. :roll:


----------



## LyNx (10 Jan 2008)

we are not allowed to talk about "the others" in here :wink: :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Dave

I thought that SkechUp was a Cad related piece of software and the members are asking questions regarding SU so I am just informing them that there is a first class forum ready and willing to help out should the members feel so inclined to visit it


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2008)

Well you're being rather annoying about the way you're going about it. SketchUp is not CAD and never has been billed as such. Evidently you aren't reading the threads you are flooding. We are managing just fine here. There is "first class help for SketchUp available right here on UKWorkshops so there's no need for folks to register for a new forum.


----------



## LyNx (10 Jan 2008)

> We are managing just fine here. There is "first class help for SketchUp available right here on UKWorkshops so there's no need for folks to register for a new forum.



WHY NOT? No harm in looking is there?

Thanks for the link Bespoke


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2008)

LyNx,

You're right. I withdraw my objections.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Jan 2008)

Hi Dave

Sorry no smack legs hard but just can’t understand then why architects use SU and AutoCAD and most Cad forums offer guidance on both.

But as you most upset I would suggest that you report me to the moderators to have my posts removed.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (10 Jan 2008)

Nah, won't do that. 

Have a ball.


----------

